# new puup coming in a week



## ntate (Nov 6, 2011)

We have a male german Shepard puppy coming in a week. Any advice on a new puppy? Will I need anything specialnfor this breed?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Congrats!

Lots of band aid/ neosporin
squeeky toys
paper towel
bully sticks
crate


----------



## ntate (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello thank you for your advice could you please tell me why the band aids and neosporin?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ntate said:


> Hello thank you for your advice could you please tell me why the band aids and neosporin?


Because you are about to be attacked by a shark.

A landshark that is.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-puppy-biting-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------



## ntate (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol thanks guys that's what I thought but was making sure. Is it best to keep them inside or out?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ntate said:


> Lol thanks guys that's what I thought but was making sure. Is it best to keep them inside or out?


INSIDE!

Too many dangerous things outside, he could be stolen (dog theft is up 32% this year and they are stealing adult protection trained GSDs so a puppy would be easy to steal), he could be poisoned, tormented by kids or neighbors, he might eat or chew something that could harm him. 

GSDs are velcro dogs, they want to be where their people are, so kept inside is best.


----------



## ntate (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you, u have been real helpful anything I need to be aware of please let me know. Thanks again


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Get plenty of sleep now because you're going to miss out on a lot later.

Get a crate and set it up INSIDE next to someones bed. It will make the pup feel much more comfortable being in a new home and away from it's brothers and sisters for the first time. Research "crate training".

Sign up for some puppy obedience classes when he's ready around 4 or 5 months.

And it's German "Shepherd".... not "Shepard". Just a pet peeve of mine.  

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

> Is it best to keep them inside or out?


Oh no. You have just asked the question that will turn this into an 8 page thread. 

Seriously. congrats on the new pup.
Ours has been in the house since we got him (10 weeks). Crates are your friend. They will grow to love it quickly. It has become "his" place. Aside from the recliner I gave up to him not long ago. 
Plenty of toys are good and I trade them out from time to time. And yes those baby teeth are like little razors. From my experience they learn amazingly quick, and the more time he can spend with you and your family the better.
This is the site with a question and answer for about anything German Shepherd. Lots of knowledge here (and I am not including myself with that statement) I just stumbled across it. 
Good Luck.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Get plenty of sleep now because you're going to miss out on a lot later.
> 
> Get a crate and set it up INSIDE next to someones bed. It will make the pup feel much more comfortable being in a new home and away from it's brothers and sisters for the first time. Research "crate training".
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

I agree with Paul and just want to add that you should feed your boy a nice quality kibble and have patience.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

I suggest reading up on +R training and methodology (Positive Reinforcement).

Have toys around that you can shove in his mouth, 'cause he's a gonna be biting everyone and everything.

NO CHOKECHAIN.
NO NOSE-SMACKING or BUTT-SMACKING

Read as much as you can out of the puppy section and puppy training section.

Have LOTS of patience. Ask LOTS of questions.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've found that most toys available in supermarkets and pet stores don't hold up to German Shepherds. I use stuffed Kongs (the large ones, smear peanut butter and other stuff inside), the large Nylabones for the "Extreme" chewers, and tough chews like large braided bully sticks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

for German Shepherds all you need is time to love them, train them
and socialize them. i'm not sure what you need for a german Shepard.



ntate said:


> We have a male german Shepard puppy coming in a week. Any advice on a new puppy? Will I need anything specialnfor this breed?


----------



## Palmist (Nov 24, 2011)

Hows the kid doing doing now OP
are you settling well, any updates on pup liking the crate ?


----------

